# RIP Charlie Haden



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The jazz world just lost one of the greats.
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/..._was_more_than_just_a_free_jazz_musician.html


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Just read the news minutes ago. Very sad. RIP Charlie - what a discography, what a legacy!

I'll be playing these two at some point later today:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Interesting interview with Mr. Haden here from 2004.
http://www.allaboutjazz.com/charlie...aden-by-clifford-allen.php?&pg=1#.U8Dhm7GsiKU

I like this part on the state of affairs here in America.

"Everything's getting more out of hand. Just even thinking about it makes me so angry, the way the culture's going and Bush is taking the culture with him. It's a pickup truck-driver mentality in this country. And even among the professionals there's this mentality, to see these mothers taking their kids to school in Hummers and big trucks, listening to gangsta rap. Nobody reads literature anymore, nobody thinks anymore, it's like everybody's becoming a *******."


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

It's another one of the greats gone. RIP! He will be missed.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I had only one opportunity to hear Charlie Haden play live, and it was a very exciting concert with Ornette Coleman and Pat Metheny. I distinctly remember a bunch of people walking out after the music started. Maybe they were PMG fans expecting to hear Phase Dance? Heh, heh!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

starthrower said:


> I had only one opportunity to hear Charlie Haden play live, and it was a very exciting concert with Ornette Coleman and Pat Metheny. I distinctly remember a bunch of people walking out after the music started. Maybe they were PMG fans expecting to hear Phase Dance? Heh, heh!





starthrower said:


> Interesting interview with Mr. Haden here from 2004.
> http://www.allaboutjazz.com/charlie...aden-by-clifford-allen.php?&pg=1#.U8Dhm7GsiKU
> 
> I like this part on the state of affairs here in America.
> ...


That's a great article all the way through. Thank you for posting that!


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Charlie Haden was simply an extraordinary musician. I saw him live just once, at the 2001 San Francisco Jazz Festival. If I remember right, it was around the time of _Nocturne_, his quiet, low-key homage to Cuban jazz; the band included Gonzalo Rubalcaba and Joe Lovano.










While I enjoyed many phases of his career, my favorite is still the earliest, his work with Ornette Coleman. The bass on the opening track, "Lonely Woman," is his gift in a nutshell. He was the anchor for Ornette's and Cherry's extravagant fearless explorations.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's some of my favorite Haden recordings:

Keith Jarrett-Treasure Island; Expectations
Pat Metheny-80/81; Song X (20th Anniversary Edition)
Michael Brecker-s/t
Paul Motian-Tribute
Ornette Coleman-Change Of The Century
Haden/Cherry/Blackwell-The Montreal Tapes


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

This news saddens me. Charlie was one damned good player, and an adventurous one at that. He'll be missed, but fortunately he left a large legacy of recordings.

Where to turn?

Of course, to the 5 disc set _CHARLIE HADEN The Complete Remastered Recordings on Black Saint & Soul Note_, which includes the albums _Old and New Dreams_, _A Tribute to Blackwell_, _Silence_, _First Song_, and, the one I chose to put in the SONY deck, _Etudes _which features Haden with Paul Motian and Geri Allen and opens with a beautifully haunting version of Ornette Coleman's classic "Lonely Woman".







from








Play on, Charlie. Forever.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I should pick up that box, and the Motian set too. But I already have so much music I don't have time to listen to.


----------

